# Twitch: Streamer Ninja und Fortnite haben Gaming groß gemacht



## Johannes Gehrling (15. Dezember 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Twitch: Streamer Ninja und Fortnite haben Gaming groß gemacht* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Twitch: Streamer Ninja und Fortnite haben Gaming groß gemacht*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## LOX-TT (15. Dezember 2021)

Ja klar  Gaming war vor ihm und ohne sein zutun auch schon groß und Fortnite hat mich noch nie interessiert, im Gegenteil, fand ich schon immer nervig mit diesen dämlichen Tänzen


----------



## Rabowke (15. Dezember 2021)

Ich wollte soetwas ähnliches schreiben ... ^^


----------



## arrgh (15. Dezember 2021)

Was wohl Amourandawakanda dazu meint? 🤔


----------



## McTrevor (15. Dezember 2021)

Ich zocke länger als der alt ist. Und so dürfte es vielen gehen.


----------



## RevolverOcelot (15. Dezember 2021)

So so also Gaming groß gemacht? Vorher gab es keine Gamerkultur und Gaming usw.? Was ein Schwachsinn. Und Ihr verteilt auch noch so einen Schwachsinn.


----------



## Rabowke (15. Dezember 2021)

... ich würde mir bei der Diskussion durchaus gefallen lassen das Spiele durch Lets Plays, sprich YT, Twitch etc. noch populärer geworden sind und hier ggf. noch mehr Menschen angesprochen haben.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (15. Dezember 2021)

RevolverOcelot schrieb:


> So so also Gaming groß gemacht? Vorher gab es keine Gamerkultur und Gaming usw.? Was ein Schwachsinn. Und Ihr verteilt auch noch so einen Schwachsinn.


Für irgendwas ist alles gut. Und wenn nur als abschreckendes Beispiel.
Diese Typen sind keine Gamer, sondern geltungssüchtige Möchtegern-Stars, das ist auch schon alles.


----------



## Chickenator (15. Dezember 2021)

... und ich behaupte an dieser Stelle, dass das keine gute Sache.

Achtung, Meinung:

Der Begriff Gaming ist sich ständig am wandeln und gerade in den letzten 10-15 Jahren, hat sich viel im Bezug auf den Massenmarkt geändert und  hat wohl in den letzen 3 Jahren mit Abstand die krassesten Veränderung  durchgemacht.

Als Anfang-30er sehe ich mich persönlich noch als traditionellen "Gamer", zähle Computerspiele aber immernoch zu meinem größten Hobby, weshalb es mir auch schwerfällt, den aktuellen Stand des "Modern Gaming" als positiv zu betrachten.

Die starke Ausrichtung der Spiele, weg von einem sehr guten Spielerlebnis, hin zu Gewinnmaximierung, tut der Gamingbranche überhaupt nicht gut. Überall und an jeder Ecke wird nur darauf geachtet, das meiste Geld aus dem Produkt zu ziehen und vernachlässigt dabei umso mehr die Nutzer des Produktes. 
Neue Spiele werden nur noch mit Fokus auf Monetarisierung ausgelegt und das Spiel am Ende rundherum gebaut. 
Seitdem die großen Firmen gemerkt haben, wie leicht sich die Cashcow im Massenmarkt melken lässt, möchte jeder sein Stück vom Kuchen abhaben.
Ich meine, welches Unternehmen möchte auch nicht seinen Gewinn maximieren? Und die Produkte, sind nicht mehr gut, aber eben gut genug, damit sie von vielen Leuten gekauft werden, denn der Massenmarkt ist deutlich einfacher zu befriedigen, als ein mittlerweile relativ kleiner Teil von Enthusiasten, zu denen ich mich zähle.
Und was ist das Ergebnis dieser Handlungsweise auf die Spiele bezogen?
- Eine "Relase broken - fix later" - Mentalität, in jedem größeren Release, meist kaschiert als "Games as a Service". (Battlefield, CoD, Anthem, Avengers, etc.)
- Jedes Spiel mit Multiplayeransatz besteht mittlerweile auf ein Derivat eines Battlepasses um die Spielerschaft möglichst lange an das eigene Spiel zu fesseln, indem man deren Jäger- und Sammlertrieb triggert. 
- Mikrotransaktionen an jeder Ecke, mal besser, mal schlechter umgesetzt. Früher hab ich mich noch gefragt, wer so blöd ist und 3 Euro für ein zusätzliches Lied in Guitar Hero ausgibt. Nunja, wer hätte damals auch denken können, dass heute Farbvarianten von Waffen für um die 100 Euro verkauft werden (*Hust* Valorant *Hust*)
- Du möchtest 2 EXKLUSIVE Skins haben und das Spiel ein paar Tage vor allen andern spielen? Kein Problem, gib uns einfach nochmal die Hälfte des eigentlichen Kaufpreises. Das Spiel ist zwar noch im Beta-Status, aber wir freuen uns über deinen Support als Fan.

Das prominenteste und auch aktuellste Beispiel dafür ist Battlefield 2042. Ich muss zugeben, ich habe mir das Spiel gekauft (für den Normalpreis natürlich) und habe auch von durchaus meinen Spaß daran. Das liegt aber nicht an der (nicht) umwerfenden Grafik oder dem (nicht) ausgereiften Gameplay und der (nicht) gut funktionierenden Technik, sondern ganz allein an den Leuten, mit denen man das Spiel spielt. 
Man kann eigentlich jeden Punkt oben für BF 2042 abhaken. Man merkt dem Spiel so dermaßen an, dass es unbedingt releast werden musste, um noch möglichst viel Geld rauszuholen denn, alle Aspekte des Spiels schreien nach Monetarisierung, besonders das Operator-System. 
Es hätte MIINDESTENS noch ein Jahr gebraucht, damit es wirklich vorzeigbar werden könnte.
Man mag meinen, dass EA aus seinen Fehlern mit Anthem gelernt hätte, aber scheinbar ist dem nicht so.
Richtig gemacht hat es hingegen Microsoft mit Halo: Infinite (dem Singleplayer) dem Spiel einfach die nötige Zeit zum reifen gegeben und nicht auf Zwang herausgebracht.
Dass der Multiplayer dafür auch so ne Cashcow ist, mit einem der am schlechtest umgesetzten Battle-Passes, trübt die ganz Sache natürlich ziemlich.

Ansonsten sind es die Dauerbrenner wie FIFA oder die 2K-Reihe. Seit mehreren Konsolengenerationen wird sich bei den großen Sportspielen überhaupt keine Mühe mehr gegeben und eigentlich nur die Lizenz ausgenutzt. 
Gerade Madden hat sich zuletzt nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert. (Ich sag nur Auswahl der Gesichter)

Und alles wird zum Vollpreis verkauft. Und es verkauft sich. 
Und dass sich dadurch nichts voraussichtlich nichts ändern wird, stimmt mich ziemlich traurig. Als jemand, der sein ganzes Leben lang von Computerspielen begeistert war bin ich jetzt einfach nur enttäuscht. Es gab mal eine Zeit, in der man sich nur ausmalen konnte, was die ganzen technischen Fortschritte alles möglich machen könnten: Die Grafik wird immer besser und vielfältiger, von Couch-Coop zu MMORPGs, Sound Design, welches die Immersion immer stärker macht... Und jetzt sind wir technisch so weit, dass wir richtige Wunderwerke erzeugen könnten und trotzdem fallen viel zu viele große Marken der Kommerzierungsfalle zum Opfer.

Naja, genug mit meinem Rant. 

tl;dr:
Enttäuschter alter Gamer 
Ausrichtung auf Kommerzialisierung schlecht
Hohe Gewinne bedeuten nicht gleich gute Spiele
Früher war alles besser
Allgemeines Mimimi


----------



## Schalkmund (15. Dezember 2021)

Stimmt schon vor Fortnite und Ninja hat sich keine Sau fürs Zocken interessiert. Aber Dank ihnen spielen Menschen heute Videospiele. 


Spoiler: ROFLCOPTER



Da hat aber wer hart am Klebstoff geschnüffelt.


----------



## rp12439 (15. Dezember 2021)

Gaming groß gemacht?
Ich würde eher sagen verhunzt haben sie es.


----------



## masto-don (15. Dezember 2021)

groß gemacht ja, aber leider ist das keine gute entwicklung für die branche.


----------



## Silenqua (15. Dezember 2021)

Ja klar natürlich..... wie eingebildet kann man sein 

Wie lange gibts es Fortnite und diesen Typen? 
Gaming groß gemacht? Fortnite und dieser Ninja schaffen es ja nichtmal den Epic Store groß zu machen, sonst müssten die nicht mit all den gratis Spielen um sich ballern ^^

Ich zocke jetzt seit 30 Jahren und kenne noch die Zeit als Computerspiele als Kinderspielzeug belächelt wurden.
Aber das hat sich Anfang der 2000er weitgehend geändert.

Wenn ich ein Spiel nennen müsste, das Gaming groß gemacht hat würde ich sofort WoW sagen und zwar weil es dafür gesorgt hat, dass Gaming in den Mainstream-Medien plötzlich Beachtung fand. 
Nur so am Rande: Kann sich noch wer an die Randale beim Release von Burning Crusade erinnern?
Erwachsene Menschen, die sich beim Mitternachtsverkauf um das Addon geprügelt haben und dabei ganze Läden zerstört haben? 

Als weiteres Spiel könnte man noch The Sims nennen. Plötzlich saßen die Mütter vor dem PC und daddelten, während die Kinder in der Schule waren 

Aber dank PCGames weiß ich es jetzt besser. Natürlich waren es Ninja und Fortnite die Gaming groß gemacht haben.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (15. Dezember 2021)

Gaming groß gemacht…
Menschen, die seit den 80er Jahren mit den ersten Heimkonsolen spielten, haben Gaming groß gemacht.
Davor diejenigen und eine große Schnittmenge derer mit denen, die bereits in Spielhallen gezockt haben.
Menschen, die ihre Leidenschaft an die Kinder weitergegeben haben.
Menschen, die mit Atari, Amiga und C64 aufgewachsen sind und ihr Hobby immer weiterbetrieben  haben.
Firmen wie Microsoft, Sony, Sega und vor allem Nintendo, die mit teils gewagten Ideen die Menschen weltweit begeistert haben. 
Kreative Köpfe, wie Gunpei Yokoi und Shigeru Miyamoto haben Gaming groß gemacht.
Und viele viele andere, die ich gar nicht aufzählen kann, aber NICHT die Kasperköppe von Twitch und Fortnite auch nicht.


----------



## Bierfliege84 (15. Dezember 2021)

""Twitch: Weltbekannter Streamer Ninja und Fortnite haben Gaming erst groß gemacht""

Bei der Überschrift bekommste schon das kotzen... 🤮 xD 

Also mir fällt so spontan eine PC-Zeitschrift mit einer CD/DVD ein... und dassss ist eine Sache von vielen was für mich Gaming groß gemacht hat... da Gab es noch keinen Blauhaarigen-Lackaffen, da war der noch lauwarmes Wasser!!!


----------



## Silenqua (15. Dezember 2021)

@Bierfliege84 
Ach ja, damals waren die Zeitschriften oft die einzige Möglichkeit an neue Spiele zu kommen.
Waren zwar alt, aber dafür billig


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Dezember 2021)

Die haben dieses komische "Gaming" bekannt gemacht. Also mir ist da Computer- und Videospielen lieber.


----------



## MarcHammel (15. Dezember 2021)

Ich würde so weit mitgehen zu sagen, dass der Kerl Streaming salonfähig gemacht hat. Aber mehr auch nicht. Schon lange vor dem blauhaarigen Schlumpf war Gaming "groß" und jeder wusste, was es ist. Zwar nicht immer aus schönen Gründen ("Killerspiel"-Debatte usw.), aber allerspätestens seit WoW vor anderthalb Dekaden ist Gaming in der Gesellschaft angekommen. Dann hätten wir natürlich noch Phänomene, wie Pokemon, Minecraft oder eben auch GTA5. 

Ninja hat keinen so großen Anteil daran, Gaming "groß gemacht zu haben", wie im Artikel suggeriert wird.


----------



## Bierfliege84 (16. Dezember 2021)

Silenqua schrieb:


> @Bierfliege84
> Ach ja, damals waren die Zeitschriften oft die einzige Möglichkeit an neue Spiele zu kommen.
> Waren zwar alt, aber dafür billig


NAJA "einzige Möglichkeit"  verneine ich mal... aber Billig war es mal mit Zeitschriften!


Schalkmund schrieb:


> Stimmt schon vor Fortnite und Ninja hat sich keine Sau fürs Zocken interessiert. Aber Dank ihnen spielen Menschen heute Videospiele.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ROFLCOPTER
> ...


Oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

HaRdCoRe


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Lack gesoffen...


----------



## Drohtwaschl (16. Dezember 2021)

Einfach nur mehr traurig was Ihr so an Artikel bringt.....


----------



## Worrel (16. Dezember 2021)

Hier mal ein paar Spiele aus den Zeiten, zu denen Gaming groß wurde:

Moorhuhn
Solitaire
Irgendein drei-gleiche-verbinden Spiel
Diablo
Starcraft (besonders im asiatischen Raum)
Tomb Raider
Unreal Tournament/Quake 3 Arena
Counterstrike
Monkey Island
WoW

Zu Fornite Zeiten sitzt er da doch im gemachten und voll ausstaffierten Nest.


----------



## Wamboland (16. Dezember 2021)

Toll wie hier unreflektiert einfach irgendwas von einer anderen Seite übersetzt wird. Oder ist dies auch die Meinung von Herrn Gehrling? 

Ich würde soweit mitgehen und sagen das Ninja und auch Fortnite für eine neue Welle in den "Massenmedien" (reguläre Nachrichten, Frühstücksfernsehen usw.) gesorgt haben. 

Aber genau so war es mit WoW, Minecraft oder anderen "Phänomenen" ihrer Zeit. 

Heute nennen sich ja schon Hausfrauen die mehr als 2 Flash/Facebook games spielen "Gamerin". Für mich gehört zum "Gamer" zumindest dedizierte Hardware, sprich eine Konsole oder eben PC (mit Fokus auf Gaming) - ich würde es noch erweitern auf bestimme Mobile games, denn da gibt es durchaus komplexe Spiele mittlerweile. 

Schade das hier einfach Inhalt "kopiert" wurde anstatt die Gelegenheit zu nutzen um das Thema wirklich zu besprechen und um neue oder andere Aspekte zu erweitern. - aber für die Klicks reicht ja die provokante Headline.

Also - "good job".


----------



## xdave78 (16. Dezember 2021)

Ninja hat Gaming also überhaupt erst groß gemacht...soso...
Also ich bin ja seit 1992 Gamer und sehe vollkommen anders. Wenn wir hier einen halbwegs gut recherchierten Bericht hätten, der diese These untermauert...okay, ließe ich mich vllt sogar überzeugen. Aber so wie es jetzt da steht ist es einfach eine These. Im Übrigen hab ich irgendwo gelesen, dass die Erde jetzt doch flach sei...


----------



## Edolan (16. Dezember 2021)

Jetzt habe ich wieder die Tetris-Melodie im Kopf.


----------



## herzbeatz (16. Dezember 2021)

Lirik hat Twitch groß gemacht nicht Ninja der war nur zur rechten Zeit am richtigen Ort KEKW


----------



## LOX-TT (16. Dezember 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Spiele aus den Zeiten, zu denen Gaming groß wurde:
> 
> Moorhuhn
> Solitaire
> ...


Eigentlich sogar noch früher mit Pac-Man oder Tetris am GameBoy oder auch ein Snake auf den Nokia-Handys


----------



## Schalkmund (16. Dezember 2021)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Eigentlich sogar noch früher mit Pac-Man


Pac-Man war sogar so populär, dass es das Spiel sogar schon vor 40 Jahren musikalisch in den Mainstream geschafft hat.  





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kEGSFk-vCqU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Worrel (16. Dezember 2021)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Eigentlich sogar noch früher mit Pac-Man oder Tetris am GameBoy oder auch ein Snake auf den Nokia-Handys


Niemand hat vor, eine vollständige Liste zu erstellen. 

Natürlich sind deine beiden Nennungen akzeptable Ergänzungen.

Aber Spiele, die LAN Parties turnierfähig gemacht haben, das Spielen übers Internet hoffähig gemacht haben, die Gesellschaft mit ihrem Bekanntheitsgrad durchdrungen haben wie nur wenige andere, die es geschafft haben, auf nahezu jedem Bürocomputer für die Mittagspause installiert zu werden, wo das nicht vom Admin unterbunden wurde,  legendäre Spielereihen, aus deren  Witzen eine Handvoll  noch heute weit bekannt ist und das Spiel, was MMOs weltumspannend bekannt und erfolgreich gemacht hat -

- das sind definitiv Spiele, die sehr viel für die Verbreitung und Anerkennung von Spielen bewirkt haben.

Derartige sinnvolle(!) Spiele(r)evolutionen von heute fallen mir kaum ein ( es sei denn man zählt das Kaufen von einzelnen Items jetzt als beachtliche SpieleEvolution ...) - aus NFT _könnte _(egal, was man davon hält)  vielleicht so was werden. Denn aus NTFs könnte man irgendwelche Metagaming Elemente generieren. 
So wie zB in _Ready Player One _man den Charakter aus einem Spiel als Avatar verwenden könnte.


----------



## Wamboland (16. Dezember 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Niemand hat vor, eine vollständige Liste zu erstellen.
> 
> Natürlich sind deine beiden Nennungen akzeptable Ergänzungen.
> 
> ...


Vor allem würde ich mal behaupten das DEUTLICH mehr Leute auf der Straße von WoW als von Ninja gehört haben ^^


----------



## Worrel (16. Dezember 2021)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Vor allem würde ich mal behaupten das DEUTLICH mehr Leute auf der Straße von WoW als von Ninja gehört haben ^^


Das kommt weil ein Ninja sich immer so gut tarnt, daß man ihn nicht sieht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

